# Exhaust: Muffler Delete



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

If this 225 w/ a 42 Draft Designs downpipe is any indication, I was considering just eliminating the big muffler on my TT 180 Quattro. Like the car in the video, if has a 3" cat-less 42 DD downpipe and — as well as Unitronic tune. The idea was to have the muffler cut from the stock cat-back and simply have a bit of pipe take it's place to exit from the O.E. single bumper cut out.

Keep the resonator and the catalyst is already gone. Sounds _good_ IMO in this video.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

heres mine all stuck just no muffler


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll do that :laugh:. Sounds pretty nice to me for the cost of just cutting off the fat muffler and welding on a small bit of pipe in its place. 

Nice Mk.1.5 front end conversion. :thumbup: — is that the Hofele LLTek kit? 

http://www.lltek.com/HFL_TT_Tek.htm


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Heres my muffler delete on my 180q a friend of my brothers did. 

Mines a little different though (2.5" catback with res) Had it done for ~$300.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Heres my muffler delete on my 180q a friend of my brothers did.
> 
> Mines a little different though (2.5" catback with res) Had it done for ~$300.


I was also considering the 2.5" increase to my piping after my 3" piping — pretty solid sound, Tempes_TT, thanks. If you have any other clips of your setup, do post them s well please.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres my car with the muffler deleted, giac stg 1 tune, and 42dd 3"dp.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a 3" turbo back with no anything its fu#k loud the only clip I have is a dyno vid


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Heres my car with the muffler deleted, giac stg 1 tune, and 42dd 3"dp.


Your the guy from the video I first found then — your car sounds serious! :thumbup:


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's mine (225Q, APR Stage 1, muffler delete):


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

matches said:


> Here's mine (225Q, APR Stage 1, muffler delete):


:laugh: I saw yours on YouTube too! — you're literally all the people whose videos I saw on YouTube, motivating me to do the same (it seems like a surprisingly good sound ). 

Thanks for uploading all your videos. You all have great sounding cars :thumbup:.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a apr 93 tunr 42dd catless dp with a 225 catback. with a modified muffler. sounds good not to loud cept under acceleration then she barks almost a cross between a srt4 and a subie as my friends would say


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Scigano said:


> :laugh: I saw yours on YouTube too! — you're literally all the people whose videos I saw on YouTube, motivating me to do the same (it seems like a surprisingly good sound ).
> 
> Thanks for uploading all your videos. You all have great sounding cars :thumbup:.


My thought was that I'd see how it was, and if I hated it then invest in a nice aftermarket exhaust. After 9 months and a few road trips, I'm still pretty happy


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

1fast2liter said:


> almost a cross between a srt4 and a subie as my friends would say


Ooo, those are both good sounds. You said a _modified_ muffler, not a delete. What did you do to it exactly?


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Those of you with a muffler delete, do you have state safety inspections? If so, how do you pass them without a muffler? Know someone who knows someone?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I cut open the mufffler right were the tailpipes come out abd cut out a chunk from them. Re welded it al back together again

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

1fast2liter said:


> I cut open the mufffler right were the tailpipes come out abd cut out a chunk from them. Re welded it al back together again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2



So the muffler is gutted?


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Mykal said:


> Those of you with a muffler delete, do you have state safety inspections? If so, how do you pass them without a muffler? Know someone who knows someone?


No inspections where I am. At least, I've never had one... :sly:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Scigano said:


> Your the guy from the video I first found then — your car sounds serious! :thumbup:


Thanks man:thumbup:



Mykal said:


> Those of you with a muffler delete, do you have state safety inspections? If so, how do you pass them without a muffler? Know someone who knows someone?


No inspections here in South Carolina.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

no theirs a pipe when you cut open were the tailpipes come out i cut open the muffler were they come out. when you cut that pipe it bypasses the muffler ...


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

can one of you guys post a few pics of what it now looks like under the car after you deleted the muffler? also what is the weight savings from getting rid of them heavy ass mufflers?


----------



## mainer0311 (Jun 12, 2006)

For those of you who have cut out your mufflers how is the drone?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont find it bad

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Bringing this thread back because I've found myself with a little more disposable green to spend, but only if the benefits merit spending more. Though I have been considering for a bit to delete the muffler on my 3" 42 Draft Designs downpipe/test pipe and stock cat-back exhaust to get a sportier sound (in lou of replacing the remaining stock bits of the exhaust), the cost of what replacing the rest of the system was also a consideration.

Would the increased flow mean anything for my few hundred dollars? If I could get as much as 10 HP and 10 to 15 more lbs/ft, I'd consider doing the lot (a 2.5" bit of pipe from the 42 DD parts back with a resonator, maybe a muffler depending on the cost of everything else too). Now that I find myself with a bit more to spend ($200 to $300), I searched around to see what I could find already discussed. I came across this three-year-old European Car Magazine article where they test 13 cat-back systems on a 150-hp 1.8T Jetta with a Neuspeed TIP, P-Flo, and GIAC software. Results were measured on a Dynojet 248C at the McMullen Argus Tech Center (some were scarcely believable).

Some were decently believable (and encouraging) like Autobahn Designs's system (not even sure if that's in production still):










Other systems apparently produced as much as 14 HP and 23 lbs/ft (at the _wheels_, *no downpipe*) in European Car's 'independant test'.



















Not all the dynos were clean-bills of added power, some actually lost some power (in exchange for as much as 21 lbs/ft), but they wouldn't aknowledge that in their notes, pretty much saying every exhaust did their duty well in one form or another.



















Neuspeed's supposed gains of 8 HP and 15 lbs/ft would be something I'd be satisfied with (if they're true).










I've considered European Car to be a reputable source of information, but like any media - politics can be everthing. Though magazine's have done it before (if the product was bad enough), openly declaring a product a waste of a pontential customer's money could burn a bridge or two they could use later (getting discounted parts for a project car perhaps). I'd rather believe they wouldn't than they would - but are these "dyno results" believable (considering none of the systems were larger than 2.5", no downpipes, and that dyno graphs can be duplicated as easily in something as MS Paint)?

If I could get another 8 to 10 HP and 10 to 15 lbs/ft more at peak (perhaps even more lower in the curve) for $200 to $300, then I may just as well do the rest of the exhaust. If this is the stuff of wishing wells, clean and clear, I'll just continue with my original plan to delete the muffler for substantially less for the sportier sounds already heard in the videos on this thread.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

are you kidding me?
i have 3in exhaust. i had a full APR 3in system, and now have the Billy boat setup with the twin cans in the rear.

I do not have a cat.

the drone is horrible. maybe your oem cat or whatever cat you have cuts down on it?


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is exactly the sound I want. What exactly did you do, just cut out the muffler, and weld a Y pipe from the exhaust to the tips? What diameter piping did you use?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

My exhaust is similar. Its a relentless 3'' downpipe without a cat mated to straight 3'' tubing to Y pipe and dual 3'' tips. Sounds great.


----------

